# Sky now doing BB



## Frank (20 Mar 2013)

Just got a flyer in the door 

Sky are offering Broadband.

Looks like they are just going to use the eircom line so speeds could be poor.

Will they be a real competitor to UPC?


----------



## seantheman (20 Mar 2013)

Frank said:


> Just got a flyer in the door
> 
> Sky are offering Broadband.
> 
> ...


 
Already discussed here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=177002 and here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=175995


----------



## JohnJay (20 Mar 2013)

Frank said:


> Looks like they are just going to use the eircom line so speeds could be poor.


Yup.



Frank said:


> Will they be a real competitor to UPC?


Nope.


----------



## Leo (21 Mar 2013)

seantheman said:


> Already discussed here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=177002 and here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=175995


 
Yep, closing this thread to avoid duplication.


----------

